# Serrasalms Hastatus



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

i can buy s. hastatus,so i am interested is it a rare specie,and how much it can grow...???


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You have pics ?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea deffinately want pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

very rare species. Check opefe as they have a breif page on them. I'd want pics before buying it to be certain it has hastatus if you are dropping that kind of money.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

OPEFE

If it is hastus deffinitly buy it if the price is reasonable though i have never heard of hobbiests with them really so I wouldn't be supprised if it was mis IDed. If you do want to get it I would try to get a pic to see if Frank could ID it as a Hastus for sure as Id think is would be selling in the $500 range at least.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Post it here. I've seen lots of them...in a dead state.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^do you know of any live ones currently captive? The only pic of a live one is the single picture on your website and I don't even know if that one is still going.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

To be honest, some people might have the species and think there S rhombeus! But no, I only know of 3 captive specimens. Michael Goulding, Adrien Leroy, and the public aquarium in Paris, France.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sooo cool !!


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

here is the picture
http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Bilder/Serrasalmus%20hastatus.jpg

is it hastatus?
if it is ,it is young one?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Doesn't look like one. Elong maybe?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Elong or Sanchezi... from what I've seen the Hastatus is more rounded in shape... but that's just a guess.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

definitely not an elong. looks like a rhom. has a juvy "hastatus" ever been ID'd?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.hastatus does not have red eyes I thought...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd say compressus. Hopefully Frank will be by to ID for sure as I have never even seen a juvie Hastus so it is hard to ID a species you have seen in a single pic with an adult.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Does not seem to fit the S. hastatus characters. Plus the photo is at a bad angle. Am doubtful. As to its actual identity? At that sized photos, can't tell for sure if its something else.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's a bigger pic : http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Gallerie/Salmler/Seiten/Serrasalmus%20hastatus.htm


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not hastatus. Probably S rhombeus.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Not hastatus. Probably S rhombeus.


from amazon-exotics(Germany) i get the message they will get some rare piranhas in may.
so that's it.
i saw that hastatus is very round piranha,but may be juvenille?
i don't know


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

piranha fan mne said:


> Not hastatus. Probably S rhombeus.


from amazon-exotics(Germany) i get the message they will get some rare piranhas in may.
so that's it.
i saw that hastatus is very round piranha,but may be juvenille?
i don't know








[/quote]

He did help you...it's NOT a hastatus.








Are you going to question Frank's knowledge too?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I argued over it with Daniël (Amazon exotic import) and he believes it from Rio *****, probably that's why he guessed it was S.hastatus.
Got nothing to do with being juvie,

Read the OPEFE description, it doesn't resemble it even closely.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

What a shame








Only pics I've seen are the ones on the opefe website, was looking forward to see this one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Unfortunately some dealers believe in what they sell. But doesn't make it so.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Unfortunately some dealers believe in what they sell. But doesn't make it so.


ok.thanks Frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Skeptics should see this: http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/S_comp_group.html


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Never rely on someone who has _Pristobrycon denticulatus_ and _Serrasalmus striolatus_ in it's gallery


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ouch.....


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

He's a decent and friendly man though, but a fish salesman... he's not specialising in piranhas and usually just believes whatever they are labeled on arrival.
He truly believed this is a S.hastatus and definately not a S.rhombeus.

In his defence - over here in the hobby most of us (incl me) consider it very difficult to identify the species, so it must be even more difficult for someone selling fish, not mainly focussed on piranhas.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The few I've seen over the years particularly out of Japanese publications (long before it was described as S hastatus) show a very bright silvery fish just like the one at opefe. Difficult to see its barred pattern.

I'll see if I still have juvenile photos of it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

On opefe there is very limited discription of Hastus. How would one go about telling a hastus apart from other compressed piranhas?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The shape of the body, which is more spear shaped (hastatus) the upper body more S geryi. The pattern markings are like those on the preserved specimens, but unlike S compress, S altuvei and S rhombeus difficlt to see because of the highly reflected scales. In my opinion, this is probably where the common name branca (white) piranha comes from but applied to S rhombeus instead by collectors.

The other common name is pirana platiado (silver) piranha.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

memento said:


> He's a decent and friendly man though, but a fish salesman... he's not specialising in piranhas and usually just believes whatever they are labeled on arrival.
> He truly believed this is a S.hastatus and definately not a S.rhombeus.
> 
> In his defence - over here in the hobby most of us (incl me) consider it very difficult to identify the species, so it must be even more difficult for someone selling fish, not mainly focussed on piranhas.


i understand that,an i understand Daniel!
i am now waiting caribe,if he get them in june








only i must see transport from Germany to Montenegro some 900miles.
only with airplain i think


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No problem mate, from Manaus to Germany is probably a longer journey !
And so far I have heard good reports about his deliveries


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

memento said:


> No problem mate, from Manaus to Germany is probably a longer journey !
> And so far I have heard good reports about his deliveries











i heard too about deliveries from Daniel.

i must call airport custom and ask them about procedure of taking tropical fishes.
i think it wouldn't be a problem from EU country such the Germany is


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Darn i was hoping it was one too







would have been so cool to see one.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Piranha Fan another guy for your area, I think he is even a friend of yours, was looking at this fish a few months ago. He sent a few good pictures and Frank said the fish is mislabeled and is not a Hastatus.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

This is one of my favorite pics from them...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

A tank full of manny's!!!! Are you serious!!!!!







How long until all those super awesome rare fish are dead??? Can this even happen


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

those are imported manueli, you know that manueli you got.... yea he was most likely in a tank like this before they shipped out, do you really think exporters will buy a seperate tank for each fish .... no they wont


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P-Freak101 said:


> those are imported manueli, you know that manueli you got.... yea he was most likely in a tank like this before they shipped out, do you really think exporters will buy a seperate tank for each fish .... no they wont


 That's true. That's why people think that these animals can live together. They get the wrong impression. Based on photos like this.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't know they would even last this way. I thought they would kill each other. It suprises me to see so many in the single tank. Wow


----------

